

Comparative Literate Programming (2013) - camwest
http://swannodette.github.io/2013/08/17/comparative/

======
Nzen
Duplicate from 11 months ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6232151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6232151)

